# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  SOS pour un chat errant depuis 2 ans

## Ptitbouli

Bonjour,

Qui pourrait m'aider ou me renseigner afin qu'une association puisse venir en aide à un chat errant *depuis près de deux ans* (photo n°1)*.* Depuis peu, il a été rejoint par un second chat (photo n°2) Ils se trouvent dans le 78, à proximité d'Orgeval. Ils sont souvent ensemble, mais je vois davantage le tigré de la photo n°1, qui passe son temps près des poubelles.

J'ai questionné les habitants aux alentours, personne ne lui connaît de propriétaires. N'habitant pas sur place, ma mère ou moi lui amenons à manger quand nous le pouvons.
A votre avis, à qui pourrais-je m'adresser ? Je ne sais plus qui contacter. Les SPA ne se dérangent pas, les associations sont débordées, et on m'a dit d'appeler la fourrière mais cela m'ennuie

*Si une association veut bien prendre en charge ce chat je règlerai les frais vétérinaires et le parrainerai.
*
D'avance, un grand merci pour l'aide que vous pourrez apporter à ce petit si triste. Il fait peine à voir, personne ne s'en occupe et je suis inquiète pour lui au vu de son état et des températures actuelles.  :: 

Chat n°1



Chat n°2
 
(Désolée, la photo ne parvient pas à se charger dans le bon sens).

----------


## Kinou36

Effectivement les refuges et associations étant pleine peut être juste le castrer (+identification comme "chat libre"), lui offrir un coin dodo/nourrissage si possible et en parallèle lui chercher une famille ?
Il a l'air adorable ! Personne dans le voisinage n'est interessé pour l'adopter ?

----------


## Ptitbouli

Merci Kinou pour ta réponse. Il n'est pas possible de lui aménager un endroit pour se protéger. En effet, des aménagements ont déjà été faits à cet endroit mais ils sont systématiquement enlevés ou détruits. Bien sûr, je veux bien participer aux frais inhérents à la castration mais il ne peut pas rester sur place, il n'y a pas de nourrisseuse et personne pour s'en occuper. (Pour ma part, j'habite à 10 kms et ne peux venir chaque jour). La meilleure solution pour lui (ou elle) serait d'être en sécurité et adopter via une association.

----------


## Kinou36

Roh c est ca le hic, pas de lieu ou s abriter et manger chaque jour.

Vous avez essayé des posts sur les groupes Fb de la region/ville (style "tu es de XXX si..") ? Peut etre qu il y aura ume bonne ame pour le prendre  ::

----------


## salambo

Bonsoir il se laisse caresser, prendre dans les bras où il a besoin de socialbiisation ?

----------


## Ptitbouli

Bonsoir, pour répondre à vos questions : Il (ou elle) vient quand je passe lui apporter de la nourriture mais, regarde de loin et ne s approche pour manger lorsque je m'éloigne, donc je ne sais pas si elle est sociable. D'autre part, je ne peux rester très longtemps près d'elle, car je n'habite pas à cet endroit et plusieurs fois les habitants se posaient des questions sur ma présence dans la cité.
------
Je suis ennuyée car, en passant il y a 2 jours, cette fois 4 chats étaient présents, dont celui ou celle de la 1ère photo, et un autre tigré en mauvais état. Avec ces températures hivernales, c'est peinant car ils avaient froid. Ils ont mangé rapidement. 
De ce fait, j'ai contacté plusieurs grandes associations, mais aucune ne peut intervenir, l une d'elles m'a conseillé de contacter la fourrière.

----------


## Ptitbouli

Voici les autres chats que j'ai croisés. Le premier semble en mauvais état et boîte beaucoup.

----------

